# Ben alors MiniMe ? Ça va pas fort ?



## Le Gognol (14 Août 2003)

_*Mini-moi se sépare de sa fiancée *

Le clone miniature de Mike Myers dans Austin Powers s'est séparé de la femme qu'il devait épouser au mois de novembre.

Tout est fini entre Verne Troyer, alias Mini-moi dans Austin Powers : l'espion qui m'a tirée et  Austin Powers in Goldmember, et Genevieve Gallen, professeur de yoga et mannequin. Après trois années de hauts et de bas (la jeune femme a trompé l'acteur avec un strip-teaseur), les amoureux avaient pourtant décidé de se dire oui à la fin de l'année.

Il semblerait que Verne Troyer ait fait machine arrière devant la pression suscitée par l'annonce de leurs fiançailles dans la presse. Genevieve Gallen, qui mesure un mètre de plus que l'acteur, a déclaré : "Nous étions tous les deux écrasés par toute l'attention que nos fiançailles avaient provoquée. Toute cette pression l'a fait reculer."_

Dépêche


----------



## decoris (14 Août 2003)

le pauvre... ça doit pas être facile avec cette taille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mais marrant de temps en temps...


----------



## minime (14 Août 2003)

Pas grave, dernièrement j'ai fait switcher Jessica. She's not baaad, she's just drawn that waaay.


----------

